# Any Land Near Greene County?



## B Young (Nov 4, 2004)

I'm lookin' for a place to hunt for the rest of the year in or around Greene County. If any one has a place please let me know. I will pay according to size. I also would like to find land to lease after th begining of the year, any where from 30-100 acres in the right spot is sufficient. Thanks.


----------

